# Sechs neue HD-Programme über Satellit



## omit s. (6 Dez. 2013)

Schärfer und bunter ab 5.12.2013: Sechs dritte Programme wechseln bei ihrer Übertragung in den HD-Standard. 

Das Kürzel HD findet sich nun bei sechs weiteren öffentlich-rechtlichen Sendern am Bildschirmrand. Andere hochauflösende Sender wechseln ihre Satellitenfrequenz.

Per Satellit sind sechs neue HD-Sender empfangbar. Bei den Programmen handelt es sich um RBB Brandenburg HD, RBB Berlin HD, MDR Sachsen HD, MDR Thüringen HD, MDR Sachsen-Anhalt HD und HR-Fernsehen HD. Darauf weist die Gesellschaft für Unterhaltungs- und Kommunikationselektronik (gfu) hin.

Die Zahl der frei empfangbaren deutschsprachigen HD-Sender über Astra steigt damit von 24 auf 30. Zudem wechselt Einsfestival HD vom HD-Test- in den Regelbetrieb. Einen Wechsel der Sendefrequenz gibt es bei Tagesschau 24 HD, Eins-Plus HD und Einsfestival HD.

Je nach Hersteller aktualisieren sich bei einigen Fernsehern und Receivern die Senderlisten automatisch. Ist dies nicht der Fall, sollten Nutzer im Menü den automatischen Sendersuchlauf starten.

Quelle:Sechs neue HD-Programme über Satellit | NWZonline

Nun sind die Sendungen ZIBB (RBB) mit Angela Fritzsch und Madeleine Wehle,
Riverbot (MDR) mit Ruth Moschner in HD zu Empfangen.

Ein Tipp von mir: Andrea Ballschuh in "Die MDR Hitparade" 6.12.13 20.15Uhr


----------

